# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Κάψα μικροφώνου NUEMAN KK-84

## microwave

Κάψα μικροφώνου NUEMAN KK-84 αχρησιμοποίητη, πληροφορίες με pm ,δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος.

----------

